# Need some pics of your pets



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

One of my favourite hobbies is drawing. 

I have started using my colouring pencils again and pens I'm planning buy some new ones as I'm missing some colours. I'm going to post some put some of the drawings I have done so far up in the next week or so depending if my phone camera takes a decent pic. 

Can you post some photos of your pets so I can use them for refrences I won't be selling them as prints but if you like them I can perhaps send them to you.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

any good dude


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's some of my handsome two!














































I'm bias though  Lol


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Here are a couple of my beauty girls


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's Meg


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

The very handsome Mr Stanley.... (not that I'm biased or anything  )


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indie


----------



## mastiff (Sep 25, 2012)

our girlwolfee


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Amber


----------



## mastiff (Sep 25, 2012)

riley our shepherd


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

here's pics of my little gang that you can use if you want 

dopie


benji


and ratty


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

A few pics of my bunch <3


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response so far these should keep me busy for some time ^^

these are some pictures I have been working on so far

Unfinished tiger and cat


Unfinished Leans collie 


Poppining into town today should pick up some new colouring pencils :>


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Thank you so much for your response so far these should keep me busy for some time ^^
> 
> these are some pictures I have been working on so far
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant! Glad my photo was useful :thumbup1:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sure you have enough models to do but incase you don't lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

The latest my phone camera is rubbish :<


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> here's pics of my little gang that you can use if you want
> 
> dopie


this pic looks lush


----------

